# Upcoming new Chloe Edith!



## lill_canele

My SA shared their new coming bag: Edith, will be in 3 sizes, made of water Buffalo leather. Inside canvas. Enjoy the photos!


----------



## jennlt

lill_canele said:


> My SA shared their new coming bag: Edith, will be in 3 sizes, made of water Buffalo leather. Inside canvas. Enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 5169159
> View attachment 5169160
> View attachment 5169161
> View attachment 5169162
> View attachment 5169163
> View attachment 5169164


It's absolutely darling but I believe this style was first made in the 2000s. I'm glad to see it's triumphant return!









						Gabriela Hearst Has Revived This Iconic Chloé Bag
					

The Edith is back




					www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## lill_canele

jennlt said:


> It's absolutely darling but I believe this style was first made in the 2000s. I'm glad to see it's triumphant return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriela Hearst Has Revived This Iconic Chloé Bag
> 
> 
> The Edith is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk



Yes, you are correct! He told me they were bringing it back!


----------



## namie

I’m surprised Edith is revived. I used to have 3 (satchel, conteen, hobo) and I really loved them. The two designs I really hope will come back are quilted Bay and Betty.


----------



## Addy

The return of the Edith?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

lill_canele said:


> My SA shared their new coming bag: Edith, will be in 3 sizes, made of water Buffalo leather. Inside canvas. Enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 5169159
> View attachment 5169160
> View attachment 5169161
> View attachment 5169162
> View attachment 5169163
> View attachment 5169164


Wow
Welcome back!
I missed out on Edith when it first came out….
Thank you , lill_canele , for sharing the great news..


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm glad it's making a comeback. I'm curious how the larger sizes look.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Its up on Bergdorfs!






						Chloe Edith Large Buffalo Leather Satchel Bag
					

Get free shipping on Chloe Edith Large Buffalo Leather Satchel Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.googleadservices.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Got a baundouliere (sic) Edith from 2009 (methinks) and love it! From a lovely TPF
The strap makes a lot of sense as the handles are too small to carry in the crook of your arm and chloe’s leather is thick, buttery and heavy!
Glad to see that Tante Edith is back!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I love the micro Ediths and loved the original when it came out.


----------



## anmldr1

Is there a medium size as well? Thank you!!


----------



## lill_canele

anmldr1 said:


> Is there a medium size as well? Thank you!!



Yes! I don't think they had it in stores when I went, but there will be a medium and a large.


----------



## Addy

I wonder if it will be a bit stiffer than the original? I had a few originals and the bottom corners kinda squished a bit due to the weight.


----------



## lill_canele

Addy said:


> I wonder if it will be a bit stiffer than the original? I had a few originals and the bottom corners kinda squished a bit due to the weight.



I've never seen or felt the original but the leather of the current/new one felt relatively smooth and soft to me. However, this bag is quite light despite all of the leather. My SA said it was due to the water buffalo leather, which is a more light-weight type of leather.
He did mention that the original bag was on the heavier side.


----------



## Addy

lill_canele said:


> I've never seen or felt the original but the leather of the current/new one felt relatively smooth and soft to me. However, this bag is quite light despite all of the leather. My SA said it was due to the water buffalo leather, which is a more light-weight type of leather.
> He did mention that the original bag was on the heavier side.


Thanks! I can't wait to hear more! The Small is calling out to me. LOL


----------



## Addy

Small Edith is up!






						Chloe Edith Small Buffalo Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping on Chloe Edith Small Buffalo Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				









						Chloe Edith Small Buffalo Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping on Chloe Edith Small Buffalo Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## lindacris

I still have 2 from the original release.  I have always loved the leather and am already carrying them again.


----------



## Christofle

Quite a lovely design !


----------



## fayden

Here's my Edith from 2006. I really like the new small Edith but wonder if the handles look too thick?


----------



## maris.crane

I still have my red full size one sitting there, collecting dust and debated just donating it. I really love the mini size with the crossbody strap!


----------



## MooMooVT

Oh wow. I love this bag. Thinking Medium or Large though. I already have two Tan Chloe bags (Faye Backpack and Marcie Satchel). I should really hold out for something different. But oh man, that Chloe Tan...


----------



## dottiebbb

Yay! I'm thrilled to see the Edith return. I still have the mastic Edith I bought in 2007 from my first paycheck out of law school. I still carry her sometimes because the style is classic.


----------



## fsadeli

fayden said:


> Here's my Edith from 2006. I really like the new small Edith but wonder if the handles look too thick?
> 
> View attachment 5181129


the leather looks so broken in, it's soo beautiful! Wondering if its heavy? I saw they are back online at net a porter, crazy price point though!


----------



## maris.crane

Sooooo... have they actually changed anything on this bag? Is this one going to be stiffer longer like an Antigona?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

maris.crane said:


> Sooooo... have they actually changed anything on this bag? Is this one going to be stiffer longer like an Antigona?


I saw the new Edith in store today and the leather definitely seemed stiffer than my Original Edith Bag


----------



## fayden

fsadeli said:


> the leather looks so broken in, it's soo beautiful! Wondering if its heavy? I saw they are back online at net a porter, crazy price point though!



It's not heavy at all! It's really light considering. It is only hand held only.


----------



## lill_canele

maris.crane said:


> Sooooo... have they actually changed anything on this bag? Is this one going to be stiffer longer like an Antigona?



I have never seen the original Edith however, I did notice that the bag was very light for how much leather was used. The leather is quite comfortably soft to the touch but still retains shape and structure.


----------



## dottiebbb

I posted earlier about my 2007 Edith. Now I'm reminiscing about how I carried her everywhere on a trip to France in 2010. Here she is at the Louvre and stuffed in a basket while cycling the countryside. Such a great bag and not heavy. (I also had an Edith Hobo and Tracy back then that were too heavy, sold both.)







Sigh, to travel again (and to fit into that dress again, ha)...


----------



## Addy

@fayden the new Small Edith definitely has large handles... kinda surprising how thick they are given the size of the bag.

Neiman:


----------



## fayden

Addy said:


> @fayden the new Small Edith definitely has large handles... kinda surprising how thick they are given the size of the bag.
> 
> Neiman:
> View attachment 5189178



Ohhhh but that color is gorgeous. I do think the handles look really thick. Hmmmm.


----------



## Addy

fayden said:


> Ohhhh but that color is gorgeous. I do think the handles look really thick. Hmmmm.



I would really need to check it out in-person but alas, no NM, etc. where I am...


----------



## fayden

Addy said:


> I would really need to check it out in-person but alas, no NM, etc. where I am...



If someone happens to see it in person definitely report back on these thick handles!


----------



## Mariapia

fayden said:


> If someone happens to see it in person definitely report back on these thick handles!


I went to the Chloé site and saw that the mini Chloé Edith has very thick handles but the Edith de Jour which is 42 cm long has handles that are not as thick, like the older model.


----------



## fayden

Mariapia said:


> I went to the Chloé site and saw that the mini Chloé Edith has very thick handles but the Edith de Jour which is 42 cm long has handles that are not as thick, like the older model.



Hmmmm good to know, thank you for reporting back!


----------



## Addy

I did it! Ordered the Steel Blue! I'll post pics and commentary when she arrives.


----------



## lindacris

Addy said:


> I did it! Ordered the Steel Blue! I'll post pics and commentary when she arrives.


I can’t wait to hear your review as I am interested In this bag also.


----------



## missframton

im getting so old that my bags are coming into fashion again


----------



## Mariapia

fayden said:


> If someone happens to see it in person definitely report back on these thick handles!





Mariapia said:


> I went to the Chloé site and saw that the mini Chloé Edith has very thick handles but the Edith de Jour which is 42 cm long has handles that are not as thick, like the older model.



Ladies, I have seen the two models in real life, this time.
The handles are the same in the mini and the large Edith.
Thick and round.
Of course they look thinner in the large Edith because of the proportions of the bag ( which is quite big, by the way) 
I am 1.m 60 tall and the large Edith really looked huge on me.
The mini one is adorable but too small for my needs.
The SA told me there are only two sizes at the moment….


----------



## fayden

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have seen the two models in real life, this time.
> The handles are the same in the mini and the large Edith.
> Thick and round.
> Of course they look thinner in the large Edith because of the proportions of the bag ( which is quite big, by the way)
> I am 1.m 60 tall and the large Edith really looked huge on me.
> The mini one is adorable but too small for my needs.
> The SA told me there are only two sizes at the moment….



thank you for the report! Looks like I will be skipping the updated versions of the Ediths.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I'm 1.60 (5'ft 3) and size US 4-6  and own the Large size and I'm very happy with it-To my mind it is the perfect tote bag in that size.
Think classic Birkin.
Its a great daily work bag and due to the strong leather I dont have to be precious with it.
I do like big bags but the large Edith looks nowhere near as big as the 40cm Birkin on me.


----------



## Addy

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm 1.60 (5'ft 3) and size US 4-6  and own the Large size and I'm very happy with it-To my mind it is the perfect tote bag in that size.
> Think classic Birkin.
> Its a great daily work bag and due to the strong leather I dont have to be precious with it.
> I do like big bags but the large Edith looks nowhere near as big as the 40cm Birkin on me.


Can you post a modelling pic please? I'd love to see it IRL as a work bag. Is it heavy?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Addy said:


> Can you post a modelling pic please? I'd love to see it IRL as a work bag. Is it heavy?


I'll try and take a pic in the next few days-I dont find it heavy.
Its less weighty than a Birkin or any of the old Marc Jacobs (Blake,Stam ) bags I have I think the fabric lining really helps keep the weight down.
In fact I find it remarkably light for a large leather tote-and the handle drop makes it easy to carry in the crook of the arm.


----------



## Addy

My small Edith arrived and unfortunately, she is going back. She was actually perfect in every way except for the strap. Do not let the pics and description fool you... this is NOT a cross body strap in any way which was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## lindacris

good to know thanks!


----------



## fayden

Addy said:


> My small Edith arrived and unfortunately, she is going back. She was actually perfect in every way except for the strap. Do not let the pics and description fool you... this is NOT a cross body strap in any way which was the deal breaker for me.



What did you think of the handles? Were they thick on the small Edith?


----------



## Addy

fayden said:


> What did you think of the handles? Were they thick on the small Edith?


They were thick but not too thick. I didn’t mind them at all.


----------



## fayden

Addy said:


> They were thick but not too thick. I didn’t mind them at all.



ok thanks! in some photos it just looks not in proportion to the small bag.


----------



## DeryaHm

namie said:


> I’m surprised Edith is revived. I used to have 3 (satchel, conteen, hobo) and I really loved them. The two designs I really hope will come back are quilted Bay and Betty.



Yes! Would also love to have the Ethel back, wore mine into the ground and would love a new one, classic or updated


----------



## Roie55

I already had a Whiskey Edith but had always wanted a Black one esp with long strap, and GAHHHH one appeared on ebay. I never clicked sold so fast. (after checking it, then checking it again)         
Perfect laptop bag for work.


----------



## bagnut1

To my eye the proportions and handles of the Medium are noticeably different from the original model. 

I had a red and a black original Edith (both long gone).  The red was my first high-end bag (escalated from Prada nylon bags) and I loved it, loved it, loved it.  The black one followed a year or so later and by then they had added the shoulder strap.  

I don't regret rehoming them but the new version definitely makes me nostalgic.... nevertheless the new model just seems a bit too stiff and "off," dimensions-wise, IYKWIM.....


----------



## bagnut1

OK, I just looked at the chloe website and they are showing the medium worn over the shoulder - I guess the longer handles are so you can do that (assuming you're not wearing a coat and have skinny arms).

The large ones look a lot like the runway versions.


----------



## bagnut1

Me again, wondering if anyone has recently purchased the Mini or Medium Edith?


----------



## baglici0us

I just picked this up during sales on Memorial Day


----------



## Taimi

The mini Edith is so cute! Can anyone share how much it fits?


----------



## IntheOcean

baglici0us said:


> I just picked this up during sales on Memorial Day
> 
> View attachment 5418058
> View attachment 5418059
> View attachment 5418060


Definitely an eye-catcher!  I quite like it, didn't at first, but it really grew on me.


----------



## bagnut1

Taimi said:


> The mini Edith is so cute! Can anyone share how much it fits?


It fits quite a bit for a small bag.  I ordered one via Chloe online but was really disappointed to find that the strap WILL NOT go crossbody (unless you want your bag handles to be up in your armpit, and I'm not a tall gal).  Also the way the strap attaches makes the bag tip a bit weirdly when it has stuff in it.  

It went right back.  Hopefully somebody at Chloe will sort out the design defects and update it with sensible carry options.  It's a great bag and I really loved the color (chili red).


----------



## Taimi

bagnut1 said:


> It fits quite a bit for a small bag.  I ordered one via Chloe online but was really disappointed to find that the strap WILL NOT go crossbody (unless you want your bag handles to be up in your armpit, and I'm not a tall gal).  Also the way the strap attaches makes the bag tip a bit weirdly when it has stuff in it.
> 
> It went right back.  Hopefully somebody at Chloe will sort out the design defects and update it with sensible carry options.  It's a great bag and I really loved the color (chili red).


Thank you for the info!  It’s a shame the bag didn’t work out for you. I’m short and I find most of the straps too-something for me, usually they are too long, as I like to carry them on the shoulder. But it’s definitely annoying if the strap is too long for the shoulder but too short for crossbody!


----------



## jcantu

Hello everyone! Not a Chloe shopper at all, although that Woody tote has been on my mind for a while.
However, I felt it was appropriate to share that the TJMax website has a few Edith’s for sale at seemingly reasonable prices.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Roie55

I understand many ladies are of the mindset if the strap is not long enough or too long they return a bag. But if the strap is removable i just buy one on etsy etc and change them out. Im tallish so many dont fit me even if adjustable. Afterall I want the bag im not paying that money for the strap. To me it seems like a fixable solution. My only problem is the 2 chanel reissues that i need both chains lengthened. They will go to leather surgeons cos dammit i will have my crossbody.


----------



## bagnut1

Roie55 said:


> I understand many ladies are of the mindset if the strap is not long enough or too long they return a bag. But if the strap is removable i just buy one on etsy etc and change them out. Im tallish so many dont fit me even if adjustable. Afterall I want the bag im not paying that money for the strap. To me it seems like a fixable solution. My only problem is the 2 chanel reissues that i need both chains lengthened. They will go to leather surgeons cos dammit i will have my crossbody.


I hear you and actually tried that with the mini I returned (and still have the Mautto strap to use with other bags). Problem with the Edith is the way the strap attaches (lower down on the back from the handles) so even when it’s full, the weight of the handles tips it over. It’s just not a well designed size. Sadly.


----------



## momofgirls

bagnut1 said:


> I hear you and actually tried that with the mini I returned (and still have the Mautto strap to use with other bags). Problem with the Edith is the way the strap attaches (lower down on the back from the handles) so even when it’s full, the weight of the handles tips it over. It’s just not a well designed size. Sadly.


Sadly, I bought twice and returned them, it’s a cute bag but it’s only handheld. It’s will work for u crossbody if u are short.


----------



## momofgirls

baglici0us said:


> I just picked this up during sales on Memorial Day
> 
> View attachment 5418058
> View attachment 5418059
> View attachment 5418060


How is the cashmere holding up ? Is it a thick and durable material?


----------



## bagnut1

momofgirls said:


> Sadly, I bought twice and returned them, it’s a cute bag but it’s only handheld. It’s will work for u crossbody if u are short.


I am short.  Still, armpit handles.  Strap clearly not meant for cross-body (even though it says so in the chloe.com description).


----------



## bh4me

It has been a very long time since I bought a Chloe bag. I prefer their older styles. I have been eyeing the mini Edith for a while. Finally took the plunge! I love it!


----------



## purly

bh4me said:


> It has been a very long time since I bought a Chloe bag. I prefer their older styles. I have been eyeing the mini Edith for a while. Finally took the plunge! I love it!
> View attachment 5439631
> View attachment 5439632



It looks super cute on you! I think I might have to pick up one of these little Ediths. I also really loved this style. Very library-chic.


----------



## bh4me

purly said:


> It looks super cute on you! I think I might have to pick up one of these little Ediths. I also really loved this style. Very library-chic.


Thank you! You should definitely consider it


----------



## rolexgirl

Someone had commented that the long strap is attached oddly to the bag, making it top heavy when worn. Does anyone else find that to be true? I want one of these cuties!


----------



## Addy

rolexgirl said:


> Someone had commented that the long strap is attached oddly to the bag, making it top heavy when worn. Does anyone else find that to be true? I want one of these cuties!


I bought it only to discover that the strap is too short for me to wear crossbody (and I am only 5 feet tall), and that it indeed is top heavy due to the strap placement on the bag. Back it went!


----------



## rolexgirl

Aaargh! I knew about the non crossbody strap, but the bag being top heavy is a no go for me. So sad!


----------



## ladyet

was just at my local Nordstrom as saw this beauty in person. it's GORGEOUS, perfect color, perfectly vintage look, huge/spacious, etc. like i would purposely travel to carry this bag. will be monitoring price...


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> was just at my local Nordstrom as saw this beauty in person. it's GORGEOUS, perfect color, perfectly vintage look, huge/spacious, etc. like i would purposely travel to carry this bag. will be monitoring price...
> 
> View attachment 5525203


there are heaps of vintage ones around


----------



## ladyet

Roie55 said:


> there are heaps of vintage ones around


I'll take a look around. This size I saw is the extra large/oversized one: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-edith-leather-day-satchel/6551613 ... not sure how available those are on the resell market. Will take a look tho!


----------



## Roie55

this site is good for vintage - they have 1 only in a large 48cm W and 30cm H. Just needs a leather clean by a professional at the base.  https://www.1stdibs.com/search/?q=chloe edith


----------



## purly

ladyet said:


> was just at my local Nordstrom as saw this beauty in person. it's GORGEOUS, perfect color, perfectly vintage look, huge/spacious, etc. like i would purposely travel to carry this bag. will be monitoring price...
> 
> View attachment 5525203



I am so triggered by how squished it is!


----------



## ladyet

purly said:


> I am so triggered by how squished it is!


Lol I don't why that's where they chose to put it!


----------



## purly

I picked up a pair of the Edith booties today. They slide on like a dream and the leather is super soft. I still haven't actually picked up the Edith mini yet though because I'm not sure about the whole tipping thing.


----------



## Grande Latte

ladyet said:


> was just at my local Nordstrom as saw this beauty in person. it's GORGEOUS, perfect color, perfectly vintage look, huge/spacious, etc. like i would purposely travel to carry this bag. will be monitoring price...
> 
> View attachment 5525203


I think with Chloe bag leather being so thick. This bigger tote has more appeal.


----------



## purly

I liked the Edith booties so much that I decided to order the taller boots, but I went brown instead of black. Now that they're here, I'm torn on what color of the Edith bag to get. Either brown or black, and what size? 

I think I need help deciding or my indecisiveness will win in the end.


----------



## purly

Also, evidently there's a shoulder bag version of the Edith now. It's pretty cute, but doesn't have the handles that are part of the look and feel of the Edith style (in my mind).

It looks like it won't tip though.


----------



## ladyet

purly said:


> I liked the Edith booties so much that I decided to order the taller boots, but I went brown instead of black. Now that they're here, I'm torn on what color of the Edith bag to get. Either brown or black, and what size?
> 
> I think I need help deciding or my indecisiveness will win in the end.
> 
> View attachment 5596734


tall brown. for sure.


----------



## purly

ladyet said:


> tall brown. for sure.



No I'm keeping both pairs of boots. Now I'm just trying to decide which Edith bag to get.


----------



## ladyet

purly said:


> No I'm keeping both pairs of boots. Now I'm just trying to decide which Edith bag to get.


ohhh! honestly the sepia brown color is perfect. the light tan is also lovely. 

for bags, it depends on your style. i actually really like the shoulder bag. there's something about the details of the Edith -- big side pocket, large stitching, etc -- that looks more proportional the bigger the bag is. so my vote would be for no smaller than medium?


----------



## Roie55

purly said:


> Also, evidently there's a shoulder bag version of the Edith now. It's pretty cute, but doesn't have the handles that are part of the look and feel of the Edith style (in my mind).
> 
> It looks like it won't tip though.


i like the idea but its missing the distinctive thread stitching in white/cream. Also why did they choose such a bulky parrot clasp on the strap.


----------



## bh4me

purly said:


> Also, evidently there's a shoulder bag version of the Edith now. It's pretty cute, but doesn't have the handles that are part of the look and feel of the Edith style (in my mind).
> 
> It looks like it won't tip though.


It looks like the big version of the Edith pouch with strap. I’m ahead of them on this one.


----------



## bh4me

I have to say, I‘m obsessed with the mini Edith


----------



## purly

bh4me said:


> I have to say, I‘m obsessed with the mini Edith



How are you finding it, in terms of wearability? Is the crossbody strap too tight? Has the tipping been an issue? Are you able to leave the zipper open or do you really have to close it just in case? Is the zipper easy to open and close?


----------



## ladyet

bh4me said:


> It looks like the big version of the Edith pouch with strap. I’m ahead of them on this one.
> View attachment 5596972


You added the strap yourself? Can you post pictures on how you did that?


----------



## bh4me

purly said:


> How are you finding it, in terms of wearability? Is the crossbody strap too tight? Has the tipping been an issue? Are you able to leave the zipper open or do you really have to close it just in case? Is the zipper easy to open and close?


I’ve been using it almost daily for almost 3 months now, alternating between colors. I find it very comfortable to wear. It sits well against the body and does not stick out or away, which is really nice. It lays on my side well crossbody or shoulder. This is because of the way the strap is placed which, in my mind, was designed for this reason. I don’t find it tight or anything. It’s comfortable. The length is perfect crossbody for me as a petite person. 

I don’t really understand the tipping issue. I don’t experience that at all. I don’t even know how that would happen.

The zipper is quite smooth on both bags. I can get things in and out easily. You can use the handles to open as well. The bag can be left unzipped because the handles go over the opening when you just leave the bag on your side. I do make an effort to zip it but I forget sometimes. I think because it looks closed at a quick glance. I generally don’t leave my bag unzipped.

The only thing I would change about the mini Edith is the front pocket. I wish they just made the closure a magnet like they did with the Edith pouch front pocket (super convenient feature).

I’ve been enjoying this bag. I had to get it in another color. Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## bh4me

ladyet said:


> You added the strap yourself? Can you post pictures on how you did that?


Yes, I did  I have an organizer for my LV toiletry pouch 19 which I never use and found it to be a perfect fit for the Edith pouch. It has rings on the side which allows straps to be attached to it. I borrowed the strap from my other bag which contrasted nicely imo. I’ll take some pics.


----------



## ladyet

bh4me said:


> Yes, I did  I have an organizer for my LV toiletry pouch 19 which I never use and found it to be a perfect fit for the Edith pouch. It has rings on the side which allows straps to be attached to it. I borrowed the strap from my other bag which contrasted nicely imo. I’ll take some pics.


Oh, thank you! Looking forward to photos!


----------



## bh4me

ladyet said:


> Oh, thank you! Looking forward to photos!


Here are some pics. The D rings on the organizer allow me to attach a strap. Hth


----------



## ladyet

bh4me said:


> Here are some pics. The D rings on the organizer allow me to attach a strap. Hth
> 
> View attachment 5599217
> View attachment 5599218
> View attachment 5599219
> View attachment 5599220


lovely. thank you for sharing! giving me ideas.


----------



## purly

Decided to get the black ones too.
In my defense, they were on sale.


----------



## Addy

bh4me said:


> Here are some pics. The D rings on the organizer allow me to attach a strap. Hth
> 
> View attachment 5599217
> View attachment 5599218
> View attachment 5599219
> View attachment 5599220


I love this! Do the front buckles actually buckle or are they snaps underneath? And would you mind sharing where you bought the conversion liner from? Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

Addy said:


> I love this! Do the front buckles actually buckle or are they snaps underneath? And would you mind sharing where you bought the conversion liner from? Thank you!


The front pocket has a magnet to close, my favorite feature  I wish they did the same with the bag.

I got the organizer from Amazon. It’s for the LV Toiletry 26 and 19. I use the small one for the Edith pouch.

link — https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-EsLuker-ly-Microfiber-Organiser-Toiletry/dp/B09FK3BX7T?th=1


----------



## Addy

bh4me said:


> The front pocket has a magnet to close, my favorite feature  I wish they did the same with the bag.
> 
> I got the organizer from Amazon. It’s for the LV Toiletry 26 and 19. I use the small one for the Edith pouch.
> 
> link — https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-EsLuker-ly-Microfiber-Organiser-Toiletry/dp/B09FK3BX7T?th=1


Thank you so much! I bought the Edith Pouch and the organizer!


----------



## bh4me

Addy said:


> Thank you so much! I bought the Edith Pouch and the organizer!


You‘re welcome! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## purly

There are some Ediths up on Gilt, but it seems weird because usually the only things on Gilt are old out of season stock and the Edith is still a current style.


----------



## ladyet

What have all the new Edith owners used to protect the bag from scratches, etc.?


----------



## ladyet

ladyet said:


> What have all the new Edith owners used to protect the bag from scratches, etc.?


 
Anybody? Waiting to use mine -- that I need to reveal! - until after I protect it!


----------



## purly

I still haven't decided on a color.


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> Anybody? Waiting to use mine -- that I need to reveal! - until after I protect it!


I have never put a protector on any of my Chloe bags, I have about 14 of them. Not a single one needs protector. Do you live in an environment that needs it? maybe speak to a cobbler. Rain that gets on Chloe's leather just gets absorbed and disappears. Its leather is literally superior to the other brands but no-one listens when i tell them that. No-one..


----------



## bh4me

ladyet said:


> Anybody? Waiting to use mine -- that I need to reveal! - until after I protect it!


I do not apply anything on my Chloe bags including the mini Edith. I never really thought to do so. I have my paddy from the early days and used it daily then. It looks good still so I’m comfortable keeping my Edith as is.


----------



## purly

Yoox has the tan mini Edith available for sale at a discount. In case anyone wanted one.


----------



## purly

Has anyone found a suitable cross body strap? I feel like the one that came with my medium Edith is too short.


----------



## ladyet

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/chlo-medium-edith-leather-day-satchel/6406567
		


Medium Edith coming up as $710 on Nordstrom? Only one left in the brown. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## purly

It's weird that it's not marked as a sale price.


----------



## purly

So I ended up getting both the black and the brown medium Edith because I never could pick between them and they were on sale. I don't normally pick up two of the same bag, let alone in the same season, but I've always loved the Edith and I worry it's going away.

Also I bought the boots in both colors, so I wanted bags to match.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

purly said:


> So I ended up getting both the black and the brown medium Edith because I never could pick between them and they were on sale. I don't normally pick up two of the same bag, let alone in the same season, but I've always loved the Edith and I worry it's going away.
> 
> Also I bought the boots in both colors, so I wanted bags to match.


I also have a tan and a dark brown medium Edith, I brought the darker 1st and used it so much I brought a 2nd one.
I think I want black next.


----------



## bagnut1

I noticed the other day that the number of options on Chloe's site has been reduced significantly.  Just got a Private Sale invite on Matches and I see about a zillion of them there for 30% off.  

(I think that Nordstrom price must have been a mistake - that does happen with them from time to time.)


----------



## ladyet

I didn't want to post until after I used her...my Edith in the largest size! She is perfectttttttt...always anticipated her being a carry-on/overnight bag, and she worked perfectly on my recent birthday trip. Durable, BEAUTIFUL, high-quality...I'm so happy.  




This bag was becoming harder and harder to find in this classic color...snagged it at an absolute steal on FWRD. I'm over the moon. By far my most prized handbag I own.


----------

